# Borders unveils updated Kobo eReader with Wi-Fi



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20017975-1.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20










Here are the key specs:

* Price: $139.99
* 6-inch screen
* Weighs 7 ounces
* Built in Wi-Fi (802.11g)
* Faster processor makes turning pages over 2.5X times faster
* Sharper E-Ink screen (16-grayscale)
* Longer battery life: up to 10,000 page turns on a single charge (with the wireless setting turned off)
* 1GB of built-in memory stores up 1000 eBooks
* Expansion slot for SD card (store up to 5000 eBooks)
* Built-in dictionary
* Available in three colors (black, silver, and lavender)
* Support for ePub and PDF files
* 100 free classics and Poker game pre-loaded onto device
* Ships at the end of October (available for preorder now).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had looked at the original Kobo at Borders the other day. . . .this is a nice improvement. . . .makes it a real competitor for the Kindle.  If I was looking for a reader that could easily access libraries, it's what I'd pick. . . . . .navigation was intuitive and the WiFi makes acquiring content very easy.

I like the new color too. . . .I think I know where they got the idea.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Very cool. I think they really needed that to stay competitive.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like the new color too. . . .I think I know where they got the idea.


I thought the same thing Ann... did you see it also comes in lavender? Odd choice...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that. . . . .I'm guessing a lot of  more girly-girl readers would like the lavender. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I could get interested in one of these; I like the look of it better than the Nook.  Has anyone used a Kobo to access library books?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This might be a weird question, but how do you change pages on it? Is it that bubble button? Hmmm.

I too am putting out feelers for a reader that does library books. Its all it needs to do for me so the cheaper and bare bone the better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They have them available to play with at Borders. . . .I found it very intuitive.  Yes, the big button is a 5 way controller like on the Kindle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So the next page and previous page are on the 5 way? I can't make out any page buttons on the bezel on it. 
Unfortunately the Borders here is in a weird spot for me to get there. I don't drive in that area. 

I am just getting a feel whats out there that does library books. I only every hear talk about the Nook and some of the Sony. I didn't know about others.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that all the readers that have epub can be used for ebooks from libraries.  You can check with the library websites.  They also sometimes have mobi-formatted ebooks, but the DRM doesn't work with Kindle.  

I use Cybook Opus (Bookeen is the company) for mine.  I often think about getting a Nook or the new Kobo (in black) so that I can read with a cover on it.  Haven't seen any jacket-like covers for Kobo yet, however.  I keep holding off, because I can't justify spending for just this reason.  The Cybook Opus works very well for me, except that my light doesn't clip on to it well and I don't have a jacket-type of cover.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I just 'won' a Wireless Kobo & have spent the weekend getting used to is. My main love for it is my library's ADE & epub book access. So now I'll be trying it out.
One question if anyone out there knows: with digital audiobooks, once I transfer them to my player, they do not 'expire' and I can take as long as I want to listen to them before I delete them.
Do the ADE or epub books work the same way?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I just 'won' a Wireless Kobo & have spent the weekend getting used to is. My main love for it is my library's ADE & epub book access. So now I'll be trying it out.
> One question if anyone out there knows: with digital audiobooks, once I transfer them to my player, they do not 'expire' and I can take as long as I want to listen to them before I delete them.
> Do the ADE or epub books work the same way?


My experience has been that once the check-out time has expired, as long as I don't leave the book and don't turn on wifi/wireless, the book remains readable. If I leave the book, or turn on wireless, it seems to remind the book that it's past the check-out time and I can't read it anymore. This is on my nook, and also borrowed books on the Kindle - I'd assume it probably works the same way on other readers.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Meemo said:


> My experience has been that once the check-out time has expired, as long as I don't leave the book and don't turn on wifi/wireless, the book remains readable. If I leave the book, or turn on wireless, it seems to remind the book that it's past the check-out time and I can't read it anymore. This is on my nook, and also borrowed books on the Kindle - I'd assume it probably works the same way on other readers.


Thanks meemo. I'm going to be finding out. Downloaded a book on Saturday; I'll turn off wifi & wait & see what happens.


----------

